# SGI / Appalach



## Smokey33 (Jun 5, 2017)

We are vacationing on St. George Island this year and I will be taking my kayak to do some bay fishing. This will be my first venture inshore kayak fishing and I was hoping to get some general advice / knowledge. I would prefer to use artificial bait to try to land trout and red's but I'm sure we will also try to use some live bait as well. Any advice as to where good locations are to have some success? Any pointer's would be appreciated.


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Best place to launch and fish is the boy scout landing in the state park. Lots of oyster bars and grass flats near by. Another good spot to launch is the dirt ramp just as you come off the bridge on your left. Good fishing on both sides of the bridge.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 6, 2017)

Was on cape san blas a couple of weeks ago.  We caught trout and redfish on DOA pearl paddletails on a 1/16 red jig head.  Also had good luck with top water baits.  Fish early and late for best results.  Look for pot holes, rifts through the oyster bars and fish along the grass edge during a falling tide.  As the sun rises, fish deeper.  Reds, specs and flounder are all there right now.

As mentioned, launching in the state park is good...fish along marsh island.  And on the east side of the bridge on the island...lots of oyster bars in that area...use a popping cork above your jig in this area to avoid snags.

Good luck...great area!

Good Luck!


----------



## jcbcpa (Jun 6, 2017)

Also try Lanark. There's a little spot that you can launch your kayak a little bit before you get to Lanark Market. I think it's at the end of Carolina Street, I think.


----------



## Smokey33 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I would love to get on some top water action.


----------



## Smokey33 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2017)

Try the search feature. I have posted a bunch of information over the years regarding St. George.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 7, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Try the search feature. I have posted a bunch of information over the years regarding St. George.



Read and study anything Dustin has posted about St. George.  It's spot on.  Also, I agree the boy scout ramp may be your best bet.  I would throw a jig or gulp under a VersaMax bobber.


----------



## brriner (Jun 7, 2017)

Have a look at these from SGI.  This is the Youth Camp area and a couple others.  They'll give you a good starting place.  Have known lots of good luck to take place around this area while wading.  Should produce for a kayak too.  I've caught flounder all through this area too.


----------



## Smokey33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks brriner. This helps tremendously.


----------



## brriner (Jun 14, 2017)

Smokey, I responded to your message.  Put up a report with your results when you get back!  Good luck.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 14, 2017)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Redbeard01 (Jun 14, 2017)

Follow the advice given about launching and fishing from the  Boy Scout camp launch.  Fish the shell mounds there, and try some dead shrimp on the bottom as well as the other advice.  I was told by the guy at the entrance  to  the  park  to use dead  shrimp on the  bottom for reds  there and  after wasting  a couple of hours with no luck trying  live  shrimp and  everything  else, decided to pinch the heads off and  try what I  was told.  Amazing what  local knowledge  can do for you!!!  Picked up several  nice reds quickly.  There  are plenty of reds around the shell mounds over 30"!

Redbeard


----------



## Mike in Al (Jul 5, 2017)

Watch out for the bird lady. Haha. I don't know if she is there this time of the year, but the past two years during Memorial Day week , she is at the ramp with binoculars and a tripod looking for some kind of oyster eating bird that is nesting in the area and feeding on oyster bars. She tells you to stay away from those those bars. I didn't see it but my son was at the ramp this memorial week when the woman was ticked and fussing at some dude and his kids for fishing too close to the bar in front of the ramp. She told him they were posted while the oyster eating birds were present. The man responded by telling her in a nut shell that he didn't care about those birds and in his mind ,those oysters bars were there for him and his kids to catch fish.


----------



## Smokey33 (Jul 6, 2017)

I appreciate all of the advice regarding SGI. My son and I had a blast. We put in at the boy scout ramp and fished all around that area. We didn't catch any huge fish, but we did catch several red's, a sheephead, a mackeral, and several catfish. I can't wait to get back down there next year. It definitely gave me the saltwater "itch". I'm ready to find some new areas to explore. On a side note, my Vibe SG110 performed great in some very windy, choppy water. Tight Lines!


----------

